# New addition



## shadetree_1 (Sep 20, 2012)

My son in law brought this home to me the other day, it was given to him by his friend, the friend said it was his Dads, said his Dad bought it new in 1957! This is when they still made a Real tablesaw !

My 5 year old grandson's toy Husky on the table, he had to have a chainsaw like pa pah.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 20, 2012)

Joe, I gave my son one just like-except it is gold. My dad bought it new in 1958.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 20, 2012)

Cool! Needs a little elbow grease, but she's a solid chunk of cast iron.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 20, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Joe, I gave my son one just like-except it is gold. My dad bought it new in 1958.



They are a real saw for sure, the one I use everyday is the gold one but this will make a super back up !


----------

